# Aosp wallet



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I always get balance unavailable on my prepaid card after I add it on an aosp ROM. It's fine on TW. Anyone else get this? My debit card adds fine.

To be clear, no wallet is not bricked. And yes nfc works. Yes I changed mybuild.prop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

This also happens to me and has for quite some time now. One time when CM first came out for our device...after awhile I noticed it did reflect the correct balance. I don't know if it was something I did or if it just eventually updated or not.

I'm curious about this also.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Glad I'm not alone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

it happens to me too... very odd but no biggy imo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Does wallet still work for you ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

